# Vinha queimada por geada no Poceirão



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2009 às 16:17)

Vinha queimada por geada no Poceirão 

Numa única noite, a geada que caiu na freguesia do Poceirão, no concelho de Palmela, queimou total ou parcialmente a vinha que é o sustento de pequenos e médios agricultores. A associação de agricultores do distrito de Setúbal, lança o alerta ao Governo.

Video RTP : http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&tm=6&article=212899


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2009 às 16:51)

lol

Venham de lá os subsídios, como é costume.
Realmente não entendo é a variedade de cultivares que têm eles lá, que não aguentam uma geada, ainda por cima num local tão propício a amplitudes como o Poceirão. 
As temperaturas nocturnas nesse local específico, são bem baixas muitas vezes...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

Algo que é comum num local onde os arrefecimentos nocturnos se impõem com bastante regularidade e intensidade.
Bastante raros são os dias sem geada no Poceirão, durante o Inverno.
Há uns tempos, no Instituto de Meteorologia, consultei um mapa em que a zona do Poceirão aparecia dentro de um círculo onde a média de dias de geada no Inverno era de cerca de 75, durante todo o Inverno, o que representa praticamente a totalidade dos dias dessa estação.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2009 às 19:46)

> Algo que é comum num local onde os arrefecimentos nocturnos se impõem com bastante regularidade e intensidade.
> Bastante raros são os dias sem geada no Poceirão, durante o Inverno.
> Há uns tempos, no Instituto de Meteorologia, consultei um mapa em que a zona do Poceirão aparecia dentro de um círculo onde a média de dias de geada no Inverno era de cerca de 75, durante todo o Inverno, o que representa praticamente a totalidade dos dias dessa estação.





é um sitio muito frio..


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2009 às 00:56)

A escolha da plantação das vinhas até boa, devido a ter muito calor no verão o que é bom.


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2009 às 09:27)

Pela zona de Miranda do Corvo também se queixaram de geada nas vinhas, não por ser anormal nesta época do ano, mas sim devido ao calor de Março que fez com que as vinhas estivessem mais desenvolvidas e assim mais sensíveis a fenómenos como o da geada.


----------

